# Newbie seeking exercise assistance



## Brad (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi All
I have a long story, as I'm sure many of us do. But in short I am 'Pre' Diabetic, but have neuropathy in feet, which despite losing weight in last few months and controlling sugars seems to be getting worse. 
I want to exercise too but concerned about causing damage... 
they've been quite painful recently, feeling like they're awoken, burning, tingling, twitching... can anyone give me any advice on who I should get referred to, has anyone had similar and reversed? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## Copepod (Jul 19, 2017)

Welcome Brad. I've replied to your post in General Messageboard.


----------



## Jolly-Jessie (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm really not sure how good this advice is, however, my mobility and that of a couple of friends of mine, sadly right now, is limited. I'm building my energy up by only doing a 10 minute walk round my block....you can also do chair exercises and upper body routines in the comfort of your own home....hth xx


----------

